# Steven Wilson @ Massey Hall



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I caught Steven Wilson at Massey Hall last night. 3 hour show to roughly a 3/4 full hall. Great performance and they sounded really good. I started listening to Porcupine Tree's "The Incident" a few years ago and then got into Wilson's solo albums - last year's solo album "Hand Cannot Erase" (HCE) is probably my favorite album of the last 5 years.

They opened and played the whole album HCE which was simply fantastic. I really like the bass player on that album and he was in fine form last night. Veteran Dave Kilminster was on guitars and did a mighty fine job. His black beauty LP looked superb.

PSA: I bought the tickets the night before doing a Google search for Steven Wilson Massey Hall - it ends up it was a scalper site. I had to go to the box office and they stated that they had blocked the tickets and were aware of the situation - they reprinted the tickets for us but as a heads up, if not bought directly from the venue, it can be a problem


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Kilminster's pedal board in review. Towards the end of the video clip, he showcases the Brunetti amp. Sounds massive - Anyone played this amp?


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Nice. Gotta hand it to you for heading out on such a miserable night.

Were you polite and say hello to Alex Lifeson who was also there taking in the show?


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

fretboard said:


> Nice. Gotta hand it to you for heading out on such a miserable night.
> 
> Were you polite and say hello to Alex Lifeson who was also there taking in the show?


Who?

 I did not see him. weather was fine up until an hour before the show.


----------

